# UK based Loans for Brits working in the USA



## DaveTexas (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am a British national looking for some assistance / advice regarding acquiring an unsecured personal loan.

I have an excellent UK credit rating (in the high 900's), and I wish take out a loan of £10,000 with a repay period between 2 - 3 years.

My circumstances are different from the average consumer; I currently live and work in Texas. However, I still have a permanent address in the UK, and relatives reside there.

My annual wage is around $75,000 (£46,000), and I am also a Landlord in the UK with an income of £7,000 from my property; combined annual income of £53,000.

The purpose of the loan is to buy a car, home appliances, and IT equipment relating to my work.

As my US credentials only allow me to be here for work purposes; I have a zero credit score; therefore my only choice for a loan is a UK institution.

I asked my bank, who I have been with for more than 20 years for a loan; I was flat told NO because I was not living and working in the UK.

Does anyone know any UK loan companies that are willing to provide loans to Brits (like me) working abroad, and would be worth my while applying to?

Even if someone could point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated,

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Scott28 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can't get loan if you have UK citizenship. However you can apply for loan in any bank of UK even you live in USA......... otherwise i think its not possible.....


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Scott28 said:


> You can't get loan if you have UK citizenship. However you can apply for loan in any bank of UK even you live in USA......... otherwise i think its not possible.....




Not true!! I'm a UK citizen, but US legal permanent resident.... I have a mortgage, car loan, and several credit cards.
Credit has nothing to do with citizenship.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you considered taking a UK loan out against the house you rent out? US - equity line. without US credit history you will it just about impossible to get a loan to purchase multiple consumer items. a) What will you use as collateral? b) Have you spoken with your US bank?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

DaveTexas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a British national looking for some assistance / advice regarding acquiring an unsecured personal loan.
> 
> ...



what's wrong with getting a US loan????


----------



## stuuie (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm surprised that ur UK bank refused you a loan 
We have moved from the UK to America but have kept our UK citizenship - we have a UK house which we rent , and a salary of $150+ in US - our UK bank has just given us another mortgage so we can buy a second property solely based on the American salary


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Not true!! I'm a UK citizen, but US legal permanent resident.... I have a mortgage, car loan, and several credit cards.
> Credit has nothing to do with citizenship.


Ditto except for the credit cards we paid them all off.

Just paid off our mortgage and have had several car loans.


----------

